# Starting a UK business, US citizen, general questions



## JedWard (Mar 30, 2009)

I am a US citizen living in the UK under a work permit scheme. I am employed with the company under which I entered; both my work permit and visa are in order. My reason for coming to the UK was to set up European distribution for a US based manufacturer. However, having been here for a year the company has made no movement to fulfill the (verbal) commitments which were made to me. 

As such, I have decided to embark on the project on my own; however, due to the work permit scenario and the fact that I am not legally permitted to work in the EU (see note below), I am unclear on how I would go about starting this company or how to properly establish the business as a foreign-owned business, and how to remain in the UK to see the project through.

Initially there would be no employees other than myself. I am not and will not be employed by the US manufacturer. Essentially I will be self-employed by my own UK company (bearing in mind that I am not a citizen, or and am currently allowed to work here other than for the current employer).

I am eager to get started as soon as possible. I would love some free advice from this site, but I don't necessarily expect it! I am really looking for referrals to appropriate representatives. I've spoken with one or two solicitors and they all seem a bit stumped - but I can't believe it's never been done. I do NOT have any contractual commitments to my current employer, by the way; and obviously they have none with me or I wouldn't be writing this!

One last thing - I am engaged to a French national, too. We've been engaged for 18 months, and we just had a baby together. While not exactly the 'romantic' wedding she may have hoped for, we are not beyond using marriage as a method of getting this done! And I am also willing to build the company in her name, if that would help.

So, hopefully we have some options. Your advice and experience would be greatly appreciated!!! Who do you know? What do you know? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

You answered your question yourself.

Get married and you have a right to stay and work in the UK (or any place where your wife chooses to live in the EEA).

From there you can start your own company (I am not sure you could do this as a foreign national, but you also answered your own question on that regard, your wife could be the company director).

I think you would not be using the situation, your situation is that you are settled with an EU national and you would only be regularising that fact, with that come lots of advantages to which you would be entitled to.


----------

